

Innovation in photography : Sony's lens camera that attaches to the smartphone - donbox
http://gigaom.com/2013/09/03/sonys-qx10-and-qx100-lens-cameras-fully-leaked-in-purported-press-images/
From the photos, it looks like it has a lens-mount too.<p>Youtube video :http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=HKGEEPIAPys
======
donbox
Youtube video showing the smartphone camera attachment :
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKGEEPIAPys](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKGEEPIAPys)

